# Friction Polish Container Hint



## knifecut (Mar 4, 2004)

I found a couple of plastic squeeze bottles at a quilt show that have a long metal neck of narrow diameter.  Supposed to be for oiling sewing machines.  I put my friction polish and sanding sealer in these.  Easier to control the amount of liquid applied to the wood or rag (less waist).

You can see the liquid, and know which is which, through the plastic.


----------

